# Out-Door Footpaws???



## BigBadNightWolf (Aug 16, 2010)

hey guys ^_^ howz et goin?
just wondering if anyone has any pics/tutorials on out door footpaws????i cant find ANY and i hope to use my suit (when its done) outside more than indoors. i have a few of my own ideas but just want to make sure i get the most effective outcome. 

-thanks Night Wolf


----------



## Fay V (Aug 16, 2010)

this should be in the suiting section.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd hate to ruin it, but it'd be much better to just have shoes and somehow fit it into the character or buy shoes you would expect the character to wear.  The reason why is the paws get run down really fast so you have to replace them out, so if you do still want to, keep a couple spares in case something bad happens.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Aug 16, 2010)

Inb4 move.

Anyway, if you're going to make paws that work outdoors, you should probably use some pretty tough materials. Just go for maximum durability.

I dunno what else to do, I build rockets, not fursuits.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Aug 16, 2010)

What I did on mine was I bought some cheep canvas shoes from Walmart ($10) and formed foam around them to make a foot. Then I took cabinet lining foam (Which is rather dense) and I made a three ply using PVC cement as an adhesive (That stuff is kick ass but has really strong fumes). Then I cut out the dense foam to the shape of my paw and used more PVC cement to adhere it to the bottom of the shoe and to the foam toes. Then just furred them as usual. The work really well outdoors and so far are holding up amazingly. It would be better to try to find some rubber pad, but the cheapest I could find it for was $60 for a minimum order.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 16, 2010)

*Fuck No!*


----------



## Loomy (Aug 16, 2010)

I've seen people hack pawpads out of cheap walmart flip flops.  Then trim the fur so it doesn't drag.  This gives them good durability without being just a shoe on the bottom.


----------



## Saiya (Aug 16, 2010)

Loomy said:


> I've seen people hack pawpads out of cheap walmart flip flops. Then trim the fur so it doesn't drag. This gives them good durability without being just a shoe on the bottom.



I am using this idea on my footpaws I'm making. I'm not sure how they hold up as I have not tested it myself as of yet. It seems like a very cost-effective and easy way to make your feetpaws more durable for outdoors. Just dont go too crazy.

Also I have seen where you can make sandals that slip onto footpaws.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 16, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> *Fuck No!*


 
Such rage!


I like it.


----------



## Deo (Aug 17, 2010)

Make normal foot paws, attatch cut to shape yoga mat to bottom. Done.


----------



## Aden (Aug 17, 2010)

Just cut out some rubber-like material in the shape of the foot, attach some straps, and make like a giant exaggerated sandal.



Wolf-Bone said:


> *Fuck No!*


 
bawww


----------



## BigBadNightWolf (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks for the tip ^__^ i might try it out


----------



## BigBadNightWolf (Aug 18, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Make normal foot paws, attatch cut to shape yoga mat to bottom. Done.



awesome, thats kinda what i was thinkin before posting this, might have a go at it ^_^


----------



## BigBadNightWolf (Aug 18, 2010)

Fay V said:


> this should be in the suiting section.



sorry, im olny new here so i wasnt sure where it put it....


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 19, 2010)

I really wanted an indoor pair of paws, so I commissioned a pair of sandals for them. So now I can wear them outside if I want without ruining. You could always think about that. ^__^


----------



## shark whisperer (Aug 27, 2010)

i am trying something new with my fursuitpaws, in and outdoor combined.
[video=youtube;MgUBay_bGm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgUBay_bGm8[/video]

probably someone tried this be4.
also i use some old rubber to make footpawprints


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 1, 2010)

Bought a pair of atheletic shoes from a thrift shop, a size or two larger than normal. Then hot-glue foam around the outside and then apply fur and claws. As an added touch, I will cover the soles in tan duct tape and apply "paw pads" cut from black duct tape. When it wears out, I either apply another layer or replace it altogether.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 1, 2010)

In theory, building outdoor footpaws would require adding an extra thick sole to a base pair. And/or molding the bottom of one to incorporate something tougher. Do you care what the bottom of the paws look like?


----------



## Jesie (Sep 2, 2010)

Or how about this? Maybe you can _Just Walk Barefoot Like Mother Nature Intended You To._


----------

